# FS92A1 - Magazine Release Failure



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello all,

Just posting my rant....

I have an M9A1, love the gun, and have been shooting it for about two years. Today at the range the magazine failed to release! I did not want to keep it loaded as there were still several rounds in the magazine and I was unloading it to pass it to a friend for him to shoot, you know the 'safe way' to pass a gun, unloaded, open action. So I had to remove the slide and push the magazine out from the top. I then looked inside and could see a spring (unwound) hanging out of the magazine release mechanism. It became apparent that the spring within the release mechanism had gotten stuck against the magazine. I can't image how this could have happened. From what I can see the spring is supposed to be captivated within a journal on the front side of the magazine release mechanism and cannot figure out how the spring got stuck against the magazine.

I have to really question the reliability to the Beretta M9!

I just purchased a PX4 Storm SD in 45 cal and am waiting for the delivery, perhaps I wasted some more money on my third Beretta?

My Nano died after firing 110 round or so of plus P ammo through it, due to a deformation of the barrel where the rear block on the barrel strikes against the inside of the slide. That was repaired (barrel replaced by Beretta) and now it works fine, I just know not to use plus P ammo in it! Ever!

One last rant....
I logged onto Beretta USA to set up a repair for my M9 and my Gun Vault no longer shows either gun! WTH?????

I ended up ordering a replacement (larger size) slide release from Brownells website since the standard size is backordered. I will have to see if the gun will work with the new part, otherwise I ship it back for repair....

I'm disappointed in this gun failure!

On, d'ooh. The left rear "White" dot on the Nano's site fell off today! Not a great day for Beretta. 

Mike


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

There are sad stories from all manufacturers... it always hurts when you are one of the victims.. point is it can happen to anyone.. how a company is measured, in my book is how quickly and expediently they fix your gun. meaning calling them and having them send you a call box tag, ( free f charge ) and get it back to you " fixed " in a timely manner


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

I have no doubt they will fix it. I ordered a new spring and will DIY 

The problem I have with it is that from a mechanical standpoint I can't figure out how this happened. The spring is all stretched out but the release lever and two cam parts look fine. It's a mystery. 

Mike


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I had something similar happen with my M&P15 Sport. For some reason, while shooting it one day, it jammed. I got it worked out and it shot fine. I've shot it twice since then with no issues. When cleaning it the other day, when I opened the receiver, the buffer sprang out. I thought that was odd, but nothing really looked out of place until I looked in the trigger housing. There lay the buffer retainer with its spring mangled. I'm thinking that is what happened when my rifle jammed, but I can't figure out how that would have happened. Strange things happen with mechanical things. Things that make you go "hmmm".


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Aronis said:


> I have no doubt they will fix it. I ordered a new spring and will DIY
> 
> The problem I have with it is that from a mechanical standpoint I can't figure out how this happened. The spring is all stretched out but the release lever and two cam parts look fine. It's a mystery.
> 
> Mike


I would agree, I have one with 20,000 rounds through it and no similar issue, along with three others my family owns, and if you include the millions out there including the US military since 1987 or so with no report as to this similar issue, at least none Im aware of, other than you, it is indeed a mystery.

Did you ever reverse the mag catch assembly or disassemble it at one point or another. Wolff makes an extra power spring that I have in mine presently, I just replaced it a year ago just because it was over 18 years old but with no failure.


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

No, I had never removed the release. I was thinking about getting the larger size but was in no hurry.

The magazine failed to fall, but moved out about 1/2 inch. I pulled it out and put in the next mag with a little resistance, not much more than usual and after that it was jammed.

I ordered the larger size because the original size is not available (back ordered on Beretta's site, Brownell's Site, and others).

The photos shows the complete assembly with the spring in place. I ordered it with one day shipping and then realized the small print said i had to reuse the original spring. D'ooh...my spring is all pulled out. LOL. So I ordered the spring and sent an email requesting they put both parts in the same order so I don't pay for shipping twice.

I cannot find a replacement site of the nano either. So I will have to send that gun back to Beretta for a "repair" AGAIN.

The Beretta website no longer shows my guns listed in my Gun Vault so my date of purchase info is GONE off their server.

If I had not already ordered the PX4 storm last week I would have just scrapped the idea of another Beretta and got a Sig.

Oh Well.

The problem is in NY I have to bring the gun to the gun dealer so they can do the paper work for the return for warrantee service. This is a major pain in the a&&.

Mike


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Aronis, you have had a tough time with Beretta! I have yet to have that many problems with any manufacture of pistol to date. Hang in there buddy, they'll get you taken care of.


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

I am very happy with my Beretta's , it was just disappointing....that sinking feeling much like the day my Nano was damaged by 115 rounds of Plus P ammo LOL.....

I found a new magazine release assembly (with bushings and spring) on ebay for $23. I had ordered a larger size from Brownell's and the photo shows the entire assembly but the small print says you have to reuse the original bushings and spring. Of course that part is on back order.

I took the gun apart again today, I was trying to get some good images on the web of that the parts are supposed to look like. I found a good video of a guy replacing the spring within the magazine release and that showed the parts very well. I looked at mine gun again and one of the bushings had broken. That explains how the spring got out and damaged. 

So really it appears to be simply a failed tiny part! If you look at the part it is easy to see how this could brake.

I will reassemble the gun once I get the parts. I am confident all will be fine.

The other broken half of the bushing is on the floor at my gun club somewhere next to the white dot that fell out of the Nano, D'ooh. Now I have to find a new White Dot! Maybe I'll just use whiteout. 

I am looking forward to picking up my Storm Special Duty. 


Mike


----------



## Aronis (Nov 3, 2013)

My M9 is all fixed. 

The extra large mag release from Brownell is indeed the complete assembly with spring and bushings so the repair was a snap. 

It works perfectly and larger button is great. 

The px4 storm SD is very nice. I will hopefully have some range time this week. 

Mike


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Aronis said:


> My M9 is all fixed.
> 
> The extra large mag release from Brownell is indeed the complete assembly with spring and bushings so the repair was a snap.
> 
> ...


:smt038

Very well! Congrats.


----------

